# .45 Long Colt target ammo



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All,
I have a Taurus Judge that I need to be shooting more. However the only ammunition I have is lead round nose. I've read that shooting such ammo will result in excessive lead buildup and much harder cleaning of the gun. I've not fired the gun that much for that reason (although cleaning after what use it's had wasn't that difficult) and also because of the .45 long colt price. The cheapest I've seen is the stuff I've got: Winchester Super X, 255gr, lead round nose; that I got for $17.00 per box of 20.

Can someone name a better, cheaper round and a source? I have been remiss in not doing all the shooting I should in order to be proficient with this thing. Thanks for any help!


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

If I were you I'd check at your local Walmart. I think they have Winchester White Box in 45 colt in 50 round boxes. It's fmj but will work for you just fine. They may have some Federals there too but I just don't remember seeing it in your caliber.


----------

